# Marriage Info



## harishmalar (May 5, 2010)

hi,my fiancee is a malaysian and I am an indian citizen working in United States of America last 10 years.Pls advice me where am i to get the single status from Indian embassy in America or in India and where in India?And what other documents am I suppose to furnish to get married to a malaysian.I wish relocate to Malaysia,pls advise me with the documents needed.Thank you


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

harishmalar said:


> hi,my fiancee is a malaysian and I am an indian citizen working in United States of America last 10 years.Pls advice me where am i to get the single status from Indian embassy in America or in India and where in India?And what other documents am I suppose to furnish to get married to a malaysian.I wish relocate to Malaysia,pls advise me with the documents needed.Thank you



harishmalar,

Since no one has responded to you I'll give it a try. You would need proof of being single from your country - not from the USA. In fact we don't have such a thing in America. As for marrying in Malaysia, you should not encounter any problems IF you are not marrying a Muslim [or, if you are, that you also are Muslim] Any person of any religion - excepting Muslim - are free to marry a person of any religion - except Muslim. Muslims may NOT marry outside of their faith or risk major problems. It's a shame too, as I met many lovely Muslim girls in my recent stay in Malaysia. They were much more attractive and vivacious than the other girls. By far. But, alas, no non-Muslim may marry a Muslim. C'est la Vie.

Serendipity2


----------



## Vinoth_Krishnan (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Harish Is your work all done? If not then as serendipity said all the thing is true,

u have to get single status cert from the place u born n brought up, if you where in village side, you have to contact, thasildar and village officer, both this men will sign in one document, and in that document ur photo will stick, and after that u have to go to notary public and get a letter in 20rs bond paper, like your parents have to declare that they al agree for your marriage blah blah, carry all this thing, then reach malaysia, go to indian high comm along with ur girl friend, take a photo stat of your passport, and this village officer and thasildar document, and also notary public document all original u have to procced, then they will give u one form fill that and stand in que , once u submit same day evening 4 o clock they wil give u one form after the officer signed in that, take this form and go to wisma putra ministry of foriegn affaris putrajaya jpn there u have to submit form , and they will give u one sealed letter, dnt open that, u have to go to marriage office, its depend on ur wife location, if ur wife belongs to Kuala lumpur, u can go to maju junction JPN its in chawkit , go there, get regiser marriage form, and filit, submit that covered letter and the form they will give u the date for register marriage, happy wedding man  haffun,


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Vinoth_Krishnan said:


> Hey Harish Is your work all done? If not then as serendipity said all the thing is true,
> 
> u have to get single status cert from the place u born n brought up, if you where in village side, you have to contact, thasildar and village officer, both this men will sign in one document, and in that document ur photo will stick, and after that u have to go to notary public and get a letter in 20rs bond paper, like your parents have to declare that they al agree for your marriage blah blah, carry all this thing, then reach malaysia, go to indian high comm along with ur girl friend, take a photo stat of your passport, and this village officer and thasildar document, and also notary public document all original u have to procced, then they will give u one form fill that and stand in que , once u submit same day evening 4 o clock they wil give u one form after the officer signed in that, take this form and go to wisma putra ministry of foriegn affaris putrajaya jpn there u have to submit form , and they will give u one sealed letter, dnt open that, u have to go to marriage office, its depend on ur wife location, if ur wife belongs to Kuala lumpur, u can go to maju junction JPN its in chawkit , go there, get regiser marriage form, and filit, submit that covered letter and the form they will give u the date for register marriage, happy wedding man  haffun,




OR the two of you can live in "sin". In the USA we call it "shacking up" and has some major advantages for men. Not as many for women. Living in "sin" CAN be fun. It sure beats no loving at all and avoids a LOT of paper work! 

Serendipity2


----------

